# NIK Colour Efex 4 - Import Recipe



## Jack Henry (Jan 16, 2014)

I coouldn't work out how to import a recipe inot Colour Efex 4 (Sorry about the Australian spelling, but I just cant bring myself.........)

I had assumed it woul dbe similar to Silver Efex. But no.... So I Googled the issue and found that it SHOULD be like Silver Efex, in that there SHOULD be an import button in the Recipes pane. But there isn't one anywhere to be seen.

Is this a bug when used with LR or does any one know if I've gone a bit mad????

Regards
John


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi John,

It is a bit non-intuitive. If a category of recipes is showing in the left panel then the import button is hidden. You have to click the "Back" button at the top and go to the "Recipes" category display and then the "Import" button is showing at the bottom of the panel.

-louie


----------



## Jack Henry (Jan 16, 2014)

Doh!

Thanx Muchly

In all the online instructions, not once did I see this important final step........


----------

